# HGVC what is going on in Portugal?



## cobourgladdie (Oct 14, 2007)

We have just come back from Vilamoura in Portugal - great time but puzzling. We used our points to stay at the HGVC and went to Vilamoura. We entered the Hilton hotel, registered as HGVC owners and were given a one BR apartment in the hotel - no complaints there, very good unit. After a couple of days we found the units adjacent to the hotel that fitted the description of the HGVC, even matched the photos in the interactive guide.

When questioned, the employees of the HGVC office, even the Sales Director, told us that the HGVC units were in the hotel and the other complex were "freehold" units. None were occupied at the time we stayed.

So the question is where are the HGVC units; in the complex described and illustrated in the members guide and not occupied waiting for "freeholders" or the units in the hotel?

Just wondering
ben burd


----------



## OnMedic (Oct 15, 2007)

Interesting...?


----------



## Blues (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't know much more than you do, but here goes.

We also just came back from Vilamoura.  Traded our HGVC points to get into Four Seasons Vilamoura, because we traded 18 months in advance -- just before Hilton let everyone know about the new HGVC there.

While there, we wandered on our own through the HGVC.  At first, I went in the wrong entrance.  Where I went was just a double door with a receptionist.  The receptionist told me that this was not the HGVC; the entrance I found was for the individually owned apartments.  She directed me to the main timeshare entrance -- the one with the large circular drive.

That's all I know.  We just wandered by the pool and then back out after that.  Did you check in at the desk by the circular drive, and stay in the units there?  That looked to me to be the timeshare checkin and units.  Or were you somewhere else?  Now I'm curious....


----------



## cobourgladdie (Oct 15, 2007)

*checked in at hotel*

Arrived at the Hilton at the circular drive Spa on one side Hotel entrance at the other. Booked in, shown the apartment and proceeded to enjoy seven great days. Whilst there explored the hotel and discovered another complex adjacent to the hotel. Complete with its own pool, clubhouse and bar. Villas surrounding the pool and the entrance to this complex in a completely different place to the hotel entrance, opposite in fact on the land envelope. The pool of this complex is the pool in the interactive guide described as the HGVC. I am still puzzled but have a few theories.
Number one: this happened to us in HGVC Cabo as well - the club wasn't ready to open and they had to honour bookings so they gave us a hotel room and complimentary b'fast.
Number two: Hilton, after building the complex realises that real estate is too valuable to waste on HGVC members decide to sell each unit for 500,000 euros - the going rate in Vilamoura.
just wondering
ben burd


----------



## ksr (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a side question to those who have stayed here.. is there a beach nearby (w/in walking distance?).  I've been waiting for this hotel to open and read reviews as I would love love love to get to Portugal...

thanks


----------



## Blues (Oct 15, 2007)

No, both HGVC and Four Seasons are somewhat remote from both the marina and the beach.  I guess you could walk it if you wanted some exercise, but I'm guessing it would be about a mile or so (I didn't clock it).  I don't think there were any timeshares very close to the marina/beach.  There were about 4 hotels on or near the beach, though.

I'd recommend a car for Vilamoura.  You'll want one in order to see the rest of the Algarve; unless you've already been, and just want to hang by the pool.


----------



## linsj (Oct 16, 2007)

*cobourgladdie* and *Blues*, Is there any public transportation near the HGVC to see other places? I've never been to Portugal and avoid renting cars outside the U.S.


----------



## cobourgladdie (Oct 16, 2007)

*Public transport in the Algarve*

Public transport is available but the bus/rail  terminals are not handy. The Algarve is so small everything is very close and taxis would do the job if you filled them up. But buses are there try this site to get a feel of the place http://www.holidaytruths.co.uk/viewforum.php?f=1 or this site where bus and train schedules are http://thomasallen.home.sapo.pt/travel/ The HGVC is about a 20 minute walk to the marina and downtown. I didn't notice where the bus stops were as we rented a car.


----------



## linsj (Mar 26, 2008)

Any more news or recent stays here?


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 27, 2020)

Bump....and any suggestions for actually getting reservations here?!  Seems to always be booked.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 27, 2020)

there is at least one person on this group that goes there and owns there.  Wait for them to join the conversation.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 27, 2020)

FYI...this thread is from 2007!


----------



## GT75 (Feb 27, 2020)

ocdb8r said:


> any suggestions for actually getting reservations here?! Seems to always be booked.


very limited HGVC availability.


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 28, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> FYI...this thread is from 2007!



I'm aware....but there are very few threads on here with any discussion of Portugal.  Thought I'd at least resurrect one rather than start a new one, likely to have little info again.  



GT75 said:


> very limited HGVC availability.



I figured as much, but have been watching availability like a hawk for a couple of months.  Its fascinating as it looks like people are "walking" reservations for the whole year.  And contrary to my assumption, nothing ever opens up on the back end.  I always assumed that as people walk a reservation, the trailing days they didn't need would eventually start to come available.  I haven't seen anything!

Oh, well...


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 28, 2020)

ocdb8r said:


> ...I figured as much, but have been watching availability like a hawk for a couple of months.  *Its fascinating as it looks like people are "walking" reservations for the whole year.  And contrary to my assumption, nothing ever opens up on the back end.*  I always assumed that as people walk a reservation, the trailing days they didn't need would eventually start to come available.  I haven't seen anything!
> 
> Oh, well...


This happens with some unit types at the HHV on Oahu. When it occurs, it’s best to walk as well when you find an opening. Also try to be flexible with your travel dates.

NOTE: There are only 69 units at HGVC Vilamoura. I currently see availability in late March / early April.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm sorry, buy I fail to see the attraction for Vilamoura.
It's not on the coast. It's not near any of the typical tourist spots.
Why do peep want to go there?
.


----------



## GT75 (Feb 28, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> I'm sorry, buy I fail to see the attraction for Vilamoura.  ...  Why do peep want to go there?
> .


For me it would be someplace different.


----------



## TravelAmore (Feb 29, 2020)

What does “walk a reservation” mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 29, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> I'm sorry, buy I fail to see the attraction for Vilamoura.
> It's not on the coast. It's not near any of the typical tourist spots.
> Why do peep want to go there?
> .



I'm not sure your expectation for "on the coast" but it's less than a 10 minute drive from the beaches...the Marina is about a 20 minute walk. In that vein, none of the Carlsbad resorts are "on the coast" nor is Kingsland.  Borgo alle Vigne is also at least that far from anything else.  It's also a nice location for visiting any of the southern coastal towns of Portugal (which while not as know as Porto and Lisbon, the Algarve in general is also part of the tourist trade.  Faro is less than 30 minutes by car.  The general attraction is that it serves as a good snowbird location for northern Europeans seeking to escape the winter and provides a nice beach holiday in the summer.  Bottom line, while the specific location of the resort isn't spectacular, it's general placement is still desireable.



alwysonvac said:


> This happens with some unit types at the HHV on Oahu. When it occurs, it’s best to walk as well when you find an opening. Also try to be flexible with your travel dates.
> 
> NOTE: There are only 69 units at HGVC Vilamoura. I currently see availability in late March / early April.



Good catch...but this has to be a recent COVID-19 cancellation!  I swear I've been checking twice a week and nothing like this.  ;-)  I have given up on this year and now planning for next year...I'll start walking as soon as I see something open up.


----------



## GT75 (Feb 29, 2020)

TravelAmore said:


> What does “walk a reservation” mean?





dayooper said:


> Not sure if other systems allow you to walk your points. Since HGVC has free changeable reservations, you can book your room three days earlier than you want and move your reservation forward one day at a time. Why would you want to do this? We can start our club bookings at 9 months (276 days to be exact) so if you want a hard to book place (members will log on at midnight and book their rooms), you hold your desired reservation so no one else can get it. HGVC has a three day minimum booking so by booking three days in advance, you are effectively blocking others from taking your reservation.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 29, 2020)

ocdb8r said:


> Good catch...but this has to be a recent COVID-19 cancellation!  I swear I've been checking twice a week and nothing like this.  ;-)  I have given up on this year and now planning for next year...I'll start walking as soon as I see something open up.


Keep in mind...As folks are walking, they will have to release when they‘ve run out of points or reached the maximum number of consecutive nights. Whenever that happens they will have to make a decision to either stop or start releasing dates to continue walking. This might occur at anytime so you‘ll need to check at least once a day to catch it .

Good Luck


----------



## TravelAmore (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks GT75 for making the connection!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

